# Sort of metal related



## Johnwa (Apr 5, 2020)

Someone else has too much time on his hands.
hope the link works




__ https://www.facebook.com/249806892352/posts/10156681969122353


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll know we've hit rock bottom when someone does a heavy machine lift using interpretive dance moves.


----------



## Johnwa (Apr 5, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> I'll know we've hit rock bottom when someone does a heavy machine lift using interpretive dance moves.



[mention]Dabbler [/mention] ? You’re up.[emoji23]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 5, 2020)

Johnwa said:


> [mention]Dabbler [/mention] ? You’re up.[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Johnwa's got his game on today. That's where I was heading..........


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 5, 2020)

All I could see is a lamp made in the form of a 3J chuck.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Apr 5, 2020)

Johnwa said:


> Someone else has too much time on his hands.
> hope the link works
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but how much cost the Epoxy ?


----------



## Alexander (Apr 5, 2020)

lol All that work and it spins backwards. Why! turn it the other way!


----------

